# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Поддержка проекта. Обсуждение.

## Not

*Обсуждение вариантов поддержки, выделено из темы*


а если ввести кнопку "поддержать проект" ?

при нажатии этой кнопки пользователь будет перенаправляться на страницу где будут описаны варианты помощи:
- размещение ссылок и баннеров
- перевод денег
 и т.д.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pavelus

> Ещё Вы можете нам помочь так и так.


А почему бы не сделать еще один вариант - ссылку на определенную рекламную страницу, от кликов на какую вы бы получали выгоду, а мы - ничего не теряли (кроме времени конечно)? :Wink: 

Да , и *Not* совершенно прав (цитата выше): нужно *обязательно* в главном меню (там где "*навигация*") вести пункт "*Помощь сайту*", а то не каждый дороется сам до этой странички... _не все мы хаЦкерЫ... мы тоько учимся_ )))

----------


## anton_dr

> А почему бы не сделать еще один вариант - ссылку на определенную рекламную страницу, от кликов на какую вы бы получали выгоду, а мы - ничего не теряли (кроме времени конечно)?


Потому что бесцельное кликание на рекламе - это воровство. Представьте, что рекламу подали вы, а её "скликали".

----------


## pavelus

> Потому что бесцельное кликание на рекламе - это воровство.


...ну зачем так сразу - "воровство". Реклама она для того и придумана чтобы привлекать внимание, и сколько раз я так "нехотя" не кликал - всеровно что-нибуть полезное в глаза бросалось, такчто не скажите...

----------


## Lina_22

Если нет webmoney и yandex 
как еще можно помочь!? paypal не практикуете!? я видела к вам народ приходит из разныз стран и Америка и Италию видела..

----------


## anton_dr

> Если нет webmoney и yandex 
> как еще можно помочь!? paypal не практикуете!? я видела к вам народ приходит из разныз стран и Америка и Италию видела..


К сожалению, у PayPal очень жёсткие условия. Для граждан России возможна только оплата. Приём денег невозможен.
Не могли бы вы озвучить, какие ещё системы распространены? К примеру, с E-Gold будет проще. Возможно, есть ещё варианты.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Возможно, есть ещё варианты.


А просто указать расчетный счет ресурса не получится?

----------


## anton_dr

его нет.

----------


## anton_dr

> как еще можно помочь!?


Rene-gad предложил вариант с Western Union.

----------


## Lina_22

> Rene-gad предложил вариант с Western Union.


Можно и с ним, но он то как раз-таки самый дорогой! на 100$ - есть 20$ comission  :Huh: 
Кстати, счета *paypal* можно открывать и в Прибалтике.. никто там у вас не затесался?..
Попробую попросить кого из России, узнать у кого есть webmoney.. просто не уверенна, что кто-то им пользуется.. Стремно, говорили.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Кстати, счета *paypal* можно открывать и в Прибалтике.. никто там у вас не затесался?..


Можно, а как деньги из Пробалтики (АFAIU под Прибалтикой Вы имеете ввиду бывшие союзные республики, теперь - независимые государства и члены ЕС  :Wink:  ) попадут в Россию?

----------


## Lina_22

> Можно, а как деньги из Пробалтики (АFAIU под Прибалтикой Вы имеете ввиду бывшие союзные республики, теперь - независимые государства и члены ЕС  ) попадут в Россию?


Банковская карточка + он-лайн банкинг.. У меня paypal зарегстрирован и в UK и в Латвии. т.к. дома бываю всего раз в год, счетом управляю онлайн! 
Я потому и спросила, если есть кто-то из команды, у кого есть Прибалтийские конекты, идеально, конечно, гражданство, тогда открыть аккаунт не проблема. 
Просто я думаю, если ресурс virusinfo.info испольуют много народу не рассейского, надо искать возможности для них тоже. 

Всем удачи и солнца!

----------


## anton_dr

Поищем обязательно.

*Добавлено через 4 часа 18 минут*

Значит, варианты такие.
Moneybookers
E-Gold

*Добавлено через 37 секунд*

Мне кажется, первый будет наиболее удобен.

----------


## Geser

Я могу принять на paypal, потом перевести на webmoney. Хотя опять же 2 раза налог платить. При обналичивании paypal и покупке webmoney

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Да, и все же стоит добавить опцию СМС. Хоть и забирают 50%, но для многих это единственный способ.

----------


## Rene-gad

Я могу на свой лицевой счет принимать или отдельный счет открыть- это ничего не стоит, но плата за трансфер через Western Union зависит еще и от суммы, т.е. м.б. раз в месяц перегнать, что собралось было бы лучше, чем каждый доллар отдельно.

----------


## anton_dr

Цитата с сайта Moneybookers



> * Дешевый способ принимать платежи с кредитной карточки и банковского счета на Вашем интернет сайте.
>     * Превратите Ваш международный трафик в наличные - "внутренние" платежи в более 30 странах. Вы сможете избежать потери клиентов, предоставляя им возможность платить предпочитаемым ими способом.
>     * Интеграция БЕCПЛАТНА - нет одноразовых или месячных платежей.
>     * Низкие тарифы на трансакцию (а именно - 1% или макс. EUR 0.50).
>     * Все платежи осуществляются моментально - деньги могут быть записаны на Ваш банковский счет сразу после получения. Нет подвижного резерва!
>     * 100% защита от мошенничества и возвратных платежей по запросу.
>     * Продавайте без затруднений: удобный HTML - интерфейс, несложная интеграция, подробные записи трансакций.
>     * Высокая степень безопасности платежей.


Это позволит человеку, просто ввести данные своей карты, и деньги поступят к нам.

----------


## anton_dr

СМС копилку добавил, в ближайшее время она будет активирована.

----------


## Rene-gad

Зарегистрировался в moneybookers. Выглядит очень привлекательно и оплата трансакций не такая грабительская, как western union - не говоря уже об SMS  :Cool:  .

----------


## borber

> Я могу принять на paypal, потом перевести на webmoney. Хотя опять же 2 раза налог платить. При обналичивании paypal и покупке webmoney


 Такой вариант и мне пришел в голову - потому что у меня есть и кошелек webmoney, и paypal (я в штатах).) Почему 2 раза налог? Один раз - при переводе с paypal на webmoney, если это одно лицо. Честно говоря, не помню точно, сколько стоит перевод - вреде бы, 4-5%.

----------


## Geser

> Такой вариант и мне пришел в голову - потому что у меня есть и кошелек webmoney, и paypal (я в штатах).) Почему 2 раза налог? Один раз - при переводе с paypal на webmoney, если это одно лицо. Честно говоря, не помню точно, сколько стоит перевод - вреде бы, 4-5%.


Прямой перевод проблема. Недавно искал где можно сделать так и не нашел. Так что нужно обналичивать paypal, там есть налог, и потом за наличку покупать вебмани

----------


## Lina_22

> Значит, варианты такие.
> Moneybookers
> E-Gold
> Мне кажется, первый будет наиболее удобен.


Согласна! Похоже на удобную четко работающую вещь. Верификация обычной дебетовой карты прошла за 5 мин.. (при условии, что у вас есть он-лайн банк, чтобы посмотреть отчеты)!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borber

to *Geser*:
Чудо-машина Google (хоть я против нее и работаю, как оптимизатор :Smiley: ). Вот что имеется на самом деле (PayPal->WebMoney; обратно гораздо дешевле - примерно 4%):

http://www.runcis.info/ -                    10%
http://www.transmoney.ru                  13,5%
http://exwp.com/                              14%
http://my-xchange.com/                     18%

Везде нужны для этого легальные люди. Если обналичивать - проблема даже не в переводе с PayPal на банковский счет - там очень просто и недорого. Проблема в том, что для того, на чей счет это придет, это будет считаться доходом, который он должен декларировать и платить подоходный налог...

----------


## Geser

> to *Geser*:
> Чудо-машина Google (хоть я против нее и работаю, как оптимизатор). Вот что имеется на самом деле (PayPal->WebMoney; обратно гораздо дешевле - примерно 4%):
> 
> http://www.runcis.info/ -                    10%
> http://www.transmoney.ru                  13,5%
> http://exwp.com/                              14%
> http://my-xchange.com/                     18%
> 
> Везде нужны для этого легальные люди. Если обналичивать - проблема даже не в переводе с PayPal на банковский счет - там очень просто и недорого. Проблема в том, что для того, на чей счет это придет, это будет считаться доходом, который он должен декларировать и платить подоходный налог...


А я уже искал так недавно. Везде где нашел на деле невозможно было перевести. Или сервис временно не доступен или вообще сайт давно заброшен. А 18% налог это грабеж средь бела дня  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

SMS.Копилка активирована.

----------


## Geser

Классно. Иконку копилки нузгно в шапку. А так же попросить всех хелперов давать ссылку на тему с описанием споробов помощи в конце лечения.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

А в виде одноразовой акции я бы предложол в шапку текст. Мол ожень нужно на развитие форима, помогите кто как может, на недельку повешать.

----------


## MasterAlexey

меня удивило полное отсутствие информации о владельце кошелька...и отсутствие инфы про форум в кошельке, например в "контакты"  :Smiley:  к чему такая анонимность? О_о

----------


## anton_dr

Спасибо за сигнал, исправим  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 10 часов 37 минут*

Контактная информация, естественно, в разумных пределах, добавлена.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Классно. Иконку копилки нузгно в шапку. 
> А в виде одноразовой акции я бы предложол в шапку текст. Мол ожень нужно на развитие форима, помогите кто как может, на недельку повешать.


Согласен. Только насчет свинки...  :Cool:  Может лучше такое как в аттаче (у Патрика Колла подсмотрел  :Wink: ). И инфу о том сколько собрали были бы не плохо...

----------


## anton_dr

1. Мелкое изображение. Там что-то вроде карточки? Есть такое лого http://smskopilka.ru/common/images/small_logos/card.gif
2. Собранное - добавлю. Лучше - с детализацией по каналам доставки или без?
3. С некоторыми платежами приходят комментарии, вроде  "Благодарность от Gadzilla". Нужна ли их публикация?

----------


## Geser

> 1. Мелкое изображение. Там что-то вроде карточки?
> 2. Собранное - добавлю. Лучше - с детализацией по каналам доставки или без?
> 3. С некоторыми платежами приходят комментарии, вроде  "Благодарность от Gadzilla". Нужна ли их публикация?


2. Детализация не важна. Важно видеть динамику. И лучше даже писать типа "до 2000$ нам не хватает ..." Такая формулировка немного подталкивает людей добавить  :Smiley: 
3. По хорошему не помешает. Люди это любят. Могут еще потом подбросить  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Я бы добавил в шапку текст "на новый движок нам не хватает ... будем рады помощи".

----------


## priv8v

> И лучше даже писать типа "до 2000$ нам не хватает ...


если уж писать - то писать обязательно правду, т.е прикинуть на что нужны на данный момент форуму деньги и какая сумма нужна - ее и написать. Т.е если новый двиг форума не нужен (и на вобле вроде неплохо), то и не надо писать, что деньги на новый двиг - думаю форуму нужны деньги на много чего еще кроме двига и диза. 
Пишите правду - на что нужны деньги - то и напишите. Люди поймут и отзовутся.

----------


## Geser

> если уж писать - то писать обязательно правду, т.е прикинуть на что нужны на данный момент форуму деньги и какая сумма нужна - ее и написать. Т.е если новый двиг форума не нужен (и на вобле вроде неплохо), то и не надо писать, что деньги на новый двиг - думаю форуму нужны деньги на много чего еще кроме двига и диза. 
> Пишите правду - на что нужны деньги - то и напишите. Люди поймут и отзовутся.


Нужен нужен новый движок для раздела "Помогите"

----------


## priv8v

> Нужен нужен новый движок для раздела "Помогите"


Вот так и напишите... :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> 1. Мелкое изображение.


Ну вот побольше   :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Ну вот побольше


Свинка на многих сайтах, и всем понятно что это такое. А кредитка эта к чему?

----------


## Rene-gad

> А кредитка эта к чему?


В общем это не кредитка, а EC-Card  :Cool: , ну да все равно. И еще нужно бы б что-то в английский раздел написать, в смысле тот же текст, но по-английски и с инфой только о WU и moneybookers.

----------


## anton_dr

> 3. С некоторыми платежами приходят комментарии, вроде  "Благодарность от Gadzilla". Нужна ли их публикация?


Добавлено.
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=28249

----------


## Geser

Так сколько всего собрано-то?

----------


## priv8v

можно сказать в процентах от суммы, которая нужна, если сама сумма является "секретом фирмы" :-)

----------


## anton_dr

Нужная сумма точно тоже пока неизвестна. А собрано, всего ничего, около 500$

----------


## priv8v

> Нужная сумма точно тоже пока неизвестна.


а на что "копим" уже определились?..
На движок? А на какой? :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> а на что "копим" уже определились?..
> На движок? А на какой?


На специальный движок для раздела "Помогите" который облегчит жизнь хелперам.

----------


## priv8v

> На специальный движок для раздела "Помогите" который облегчит жизнь хелперам


это понятно. я имел в виду на какой именно (его название).
или собираете деньги для написания нового движка?..
или копите на уже готовый?..

----------


## Гриша

Для написания нового движка...

----------


## priv8v

искренне надеюсь, что он будет удобнее для хелперов чем вобла

----------


## MasterAlexey

есть предложение открыть "VIP" поддержку пользователям. перечислил определенную сумму на кошель - получи лечение 5-10-100  :Wink:  тем вне очереди. мне лично, иногда нужна просто неотложная  :lol:  помощь и я готов за нее платить. возможно некоторые тоже на это готовы. только если цены будут доступны.

----------


## anton_dr

> есть предложение открыть "VIP" поддержку пользователям. перечислил определенную сумму на кошель - получи лечение 5-10-100  тем вне очереди. мне лично, иногда нужна просто неотложная  помощь и я готов за нее платить. возможно некоторые тоже на это готовы. только если цены будут доступны.


Подобное предложение пока находится в стадии разработки.

----------


## drongo

Антон, было бы интересней если было бы видно сколько собрано. есть ли такая возможность в копилке?(и не только в ней, а со всех остальных кошельков тоже. )

----------


## anton_dr

Добавил сумму в сообщение. Примерно - потому что деньги в различных валютах.
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=285421&postcount=4

----------


## drongo

Поддержу Гесера, мне нравиться предложение- чтобы в шапке повисело.
Надо бы добавить яркую красивую картинку. *Нам нужно, для нового движка помощи Вам, ещё ...$*  Где там наш дизайнер?... давно не появлялся. Отучили наверно под админом гулять  
P.S. Предупредить мягко,
что на смс мы теряем половину, посылайте больше через другие каналы.

----------


## anton_dr

В исходную тему добавлены контакты PayPal

----------


## Чижъ

http://smskopilka.ru/?info&id=38246
пишет стоимость смс для Украины по неактуальному курсу валют - 1 уе = 5 грн. а снимает по актуальному курсу. не, мне не принципиально, но сам факт имеет место быть

брр.. вы получаете с смс менее 50%. грустно.
п.с. дык скока собрано-то, или идея получить денег с благодарных пользователей умерла не родившись?

----------


## anton_dr

> http://smskopilka.ru/?info&id=38246
> пишет стоимость смс для Украины по неактуальному курсу валют - 1 уе = 5 грн. а снимает по актуальному курсу.


Это сторониий сервис. Но, спасибо, напишем в поддержку.



> брр.. вы получаете с смс менее 50%. грустно.


Используйте другие каналы  :Smiley: 



> п.с. дык скока собрано-то, или идея получить денег с благодарных пользователей умерла не родившись?


Нет, не умерла, просто некоторое время отчёты о поступлениях не публиковались.
На текущий момент в кассе сумма порядка 1000$.

----------


## topos

Почему перестали публиковать комментарии к пожертвованиям и имена вносителей, последнее сообщение за ноябрь 2008. На дворе уже апрель 2009.

----------


## anton_dr

Связано с тем, что пожертвования почти прекратились. Опубликуем на днях за весь прошедший период.

----------


## xyz80

Через терминал можно оплатить если кому то очень надо!

----------


## valletta

Хотелось бы помочь сайту финансово, но не нашел никаких реквизитов. Ааааще.

----------


## Not

> Поддержу Гесера, мне нравиться предложение- чтобы в шапке повисело.
> Надо бы добавить яркую красивую картинку. *Нам нужно, для нового движка помощи Вам, ещё ...$*  Где там наш дизайнер?... давно не появлялся. Отучили наверно под админом гулять  
> P.S. Предупредить мягко,
> что на смс мы теряем половину, посылайте больше через другие каналы.


Хм.....

----------


## olejah

*valletta*, нам можно помочь двумя способами - Первый способ, Второй способ. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Хм.....


Про новый движок - не актуально, он уже  создан: http://virusinfo.info/911test

----------


## Not

> Про новый движок - не актуально, он уже  создан: http://virusinfo.info/911test


Да я посмотрел на дату сообщения......
Просто пришло уведомление о новом сообщении в этой теме только в 2010 году.....
Есть мыло, аська, ЛС наконец...... 

З.Ы. а  там *в новом) по новой региться надо?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

> а там *в новом) по новой региться надо?


Да.

----------


## serega-t

почему досих пор не завели кошелек webmoney,он не менее популярен чем ЯндексДеньги.

----------


## Forest Gump

*serega-t*

+100500

заведите webmoney кошельки, ребята! там делов на полчаса! что вы ленитесь? или дело в другом?

я бы даже сказал, вебмани раз в пицот популярнее яндекс денег)))

собственно, только что хотел помочь проекту...

----------


## Aleksandra

> заведите webmoney кошельки


Done.

----------


## expertkz

Еще есть кнопочка Рассказать друзьям в соц сети былобы вообще защебись раз два и 1000 людей узнали про ваш сайт!!!

----------


## InDaHouse

> В исходную тему добавлены контакты PayPal





> Сообщение форума
> Сообщение не существует или не указан идентификатор (номер). Если вы уверены, что использовали правильную ссылку, свяжитесь с администрацией


Дайте, дайте PayPal!

----------


## olejah

К сожалению, пока нет PayPal. Теперь тема здесь - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=97982

----------


## InDaHouse

> Поищем обязательно.
> 
> *Добавлено через 4 часа 18 минут*
> 
> Значит, варианты такие.
> Moneybookers
> E-Gold
> 
> *Добавлено через 37 секунд*
> ...



Специально зарегился на moneybookers перевёл туда деньги. Как отправить их Вам. Где реквизиты? Адрес реципиента?

*Добавлено через 14 минут*

Что за "шутки"_ с переносом тем?_

----------


## InDaHouse

Ну хоть это




> *WMZ134791108515 - для перевода в USD
> WMR185379664397 - для перевода в рублях
> *


работает?

----------


## olejah

Да, конечно... Спасибо большое за участие, в ближайшее время по уму всю эту систему сделаем.

----------


## olejah

> Что за "шутки" с переносом тем?


 Теперь без всяких шуток, все реквизиты и прочее, будут находиться по этому адресу - http://virusinfo.info/donate/. В том числе, подключена система PayPal.

----------


## InDaHouse

> В том числе, подключена система PayPal.


 А вот ответ PayPal

*В данный момент счета PayPal в Россия могут использоваться только для  отправки платежей. Этот получатель не имеет права получать денежные  средства.*
 :Furious3: 
 И опять остаётся только WMZ/R?

----------


## olejah

Опять всё не слава Богу. Разберёмся в ближайшие дни.

----------


## olejah

> В данный момент счета PayPal в Россия могут использоваться только для  отправки платежей. Этот получатель не имеет права получать денежные  средства.


PayPal действительно работают именно так относительно российских аккаунтов. Сейчас всё должно быть в порядке.

----------


## olejah

Получили первый перевод при помощи PayPal. Система теперь действительно работает.

----------


## malachite

Когда QIWI кошелёк будет?

----------


## olejah

Есть уже. Кошелёк: 9649007683

----------


## Mikhail VRN

У меня такой вопрос-помочь хелперам денежкой?
За что?
Толку мало от них.
Я не буду спамить здесь, но буду иметь ввиду просьбу об улучшении сайта-форума.

----------


## olejah

Какой-то бред написан. Милейший, Вам поговорить не с кем или в чем у Вас дело?

----------

